# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  همه چیز رمورد QT

## lordhp

خب من می خوام که qt رو زنده کنم
من شخصا یک اطلاعاتی بدست اوردم و اتفاقی به این سایت رسیدم و از اونجایی که من دیدم qt چیز جالبیه می خوام این تاپیک رو تجدید کنم
پس اگه کسی پایه هست بسمه الله

----------


## حامد مصافی

اگه سوالی دارید بپرسید کسی که اطلاعات داره پاسخ میده.
اگر چیزی می دونید که ما نمی دونیم خوشحال میشیم به ما هم بگید.
اگر قصد آموزش دارید، بسم الله مشتاقان آموزش زیادند.
...


در هر صورت علاقمندان هستند.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> پس اگه کسی پایه هست بسمه الله


کسی که تاپیک میزنه، خودش بسم الله میگیره. یا سوال بپرسید، یا مطلب بزارید. الان با این توضیحی که دادید انتظار دارید سایر کاربران چکار کنند؟!! اگر مطلبی داشته باشند، خب خودشون تاپیک میزنند و نیازی به این تاپیک ندارند. اگر هم سوالی داشته باشند، باز هم خودشون تاپیک میزنند. تاپیک شما به شکل فعلی که هیچ محتوای فنی در آن نیست، فقط میتونه شامل پست های "من هم موافقم"، یا "من مخالفم" باشه!

پس یا مطلب فنی در تاپیک ارائه کنید (چه سوال باشه، چه ارائه اطلاعاتی که در این زمینه دارید)، یا اطلاع بدید که تاپیکتان را حذف کنیم.

----------


## gun_linux

من هم با آقای کشاورز موافقم

----------


## amytis

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=121083

----------

